# Yup, just a boring tree



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmmm ... I always see this tree next to a soccer field and it looks pretty kewl close up.  Well, kewl for a tree.  So today I had a few minutes (with kids in tow) and stopped by and took a few shots.  Trying not to be a "vacationer shot"

It looks kewl in person, but in a photo .. I'm not sure how to convey it's oddity.  It has these little lumps of tree growth all over the place and that just isn't conveyed as well as the eyes.  I think I'll try it again, and try some composition to make it look better, or simply go back to living, moving subjects lol  It would have been alot better if a snow owl was on the branches, or even a large eagle !!  If you looks closely, there were squirrels running about the branches .. yup, just ordinary squirrels.

So these two trees are next to each other and seem to reach out to each other



and the one main tree and the scraggle branche


and just for reference, this is what they look like.  The one on the right is of course all there.  The other one looks like it was trimmed half off at some point.


So .. how does one make a tree exciting to look at ??
and no, I'm not going to lite it on fire !!


fyi, I tried later in the day to get the one side exposed, and a more setting sun so not too bright. Wish the sky was all blue though.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 20, 2014)

early morning silhouette use the shadows..


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 20, 2014)

I like turtles...trees too.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2014)

When it has a Owl hanging on to it. :mrgreen: seriously though, I have no idea especially a bare tree.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 20, 2014)

I like the first one, interesting perspective and pattern of the branches, I just might make copies and experiment with cropping the bottom some to bring attention more to the treetops. This might be interesting too in B&W, or even at a different time of day? or on a day with more blue sky, less white clouds? (now I see you said you would have liked more blue sky...)

Great seeing a subject there, from the last view you seem to have found something interesting in a couple of regular old trees.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2014)

In B&W


I'm glad this is a hobby
Think I'll get back to photographing kiddie sports and playing with studio lighting.


----------



## Intothedeep (Apr 21, 2014)

have you thought about making it a BW? These are a few I did (please pardon the bad masking with wolves)


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2014)

that's a pretty nice composition with the snow on the ground .. further accentuating the B&W
great idea  :thumbup:


----------



## Intothedeep (Apr 21, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> that's a pretty nice composition with the snow on the ground .. further accentuating the B&W
> great idea  :thumbup:



It is not all snow. This is the Color One:


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 21, 2014)

Home to Red tail hawk.

1.



2.


3.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have an old Amphoto book about how to photograph trees - basically you do tree portraits, compose it so the tree "is" the subject like a person is the subject when sitting for a formal portrait....like Ron's photos. ^^^ That being said, I like the two shots where you shot up...those are some really interesting branches.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2014)

Dagwood56 said:


> I have an old Amphoto book about how to photograph trees - basically you do tree portraits, compose it so the tree "is" the subject like a person is the subject when sitting for a formal portrait....like Ron's photos. ^^^ That being said, I like the two shots where you shot up...those are some really interesting branches.



Like a formal portrait?

I don't know how you do that because my Light Stands don't go anywhere near high enough to point then down at an angle. 

thanks for the tips.  while i'm hiking I'll need to look for interesting looking trees.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 22, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Dagwood56 said:
> 
> 
> > I have an old Amphoto book about how to photograph trees - basically you do tree portraits, compose it so the tree "is" the subject like a person is the subject when sitting for a formal portrait....like Ron's photos. ^^^ That being said, I like the two shots where you shot up...those are some really interesting branches.
> ...



 I guess I could have put that better. It does sound rather odd now reading it back, its been a _long_ holiday weekend. The book I mentioned is called "The Field Guide To Photographing Trees, by Allen Rokach & Anne Millman, you can probably still find a copy used on Amazon. Just compose with purpose so the tree stands out clearly and in an interesting way as the main subject......I'm not good at explaining some things....guess this is one of them. {hides head in shame - crawls off to hide}


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 22, 2014)

Dagwood56 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Dagwood56 said:
> ...



lol
Yes I understood.  was just joking (I do that alot because my photography stinks but getting better).  In doing new things one always wonders how to improve.
Trees are an oddity .. I don't want to just take another picture of a tree  lol

Thanks for the book tip too !!


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 28, 2014)

So over the weekend I got inspired from photos from a friend's dad of a tree in black and white but in reverse.  So I tried to create that myself and a couple other creations.  My first attempt at making a photo "weird"  lol  but hopefully artistic.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Apr 28, 2014)

I like long exposures in a slight breeze just after sunset. You have to look for awhile to find the right tree.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 29, 2014)

I really like the three you just posted, especially the second and third shots.  Martin's post reminded me; look for weeping willow trees on a breezy day and you can get some very nice effects.


----------

